# yogurt for pigeon



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

when know the role of the beneficial bacteria to our pigeon but i heard it is found in yogurt and we can add yogurt to the drinking water the pigeons will get benifit from it ? is it true ?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Not sure if it will help. There are products with probiotics specifically made for birds.

Reti


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

adamp12 said:


> when know the role of the beneficial bacteria to our pigeon but i heard it is found in yogurt and we can add yogurt to the drinking water the pigeons will get benifit from it ? is it true ?


 Yogurt will sour fast. You would be better to use other probiotic in the food or water. When in the water you must clean and use fresh water twice a day. Probiotics such as Pro-Bios, Brewers Yeast Are some of what I use in the feed with fresh, clean water.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

I do use yogurt in my pigeon's water. I buy organic plain yogurt (called oikos- made by stony brook, it only has milk and the added probiotics) and mix a tsp in a pint of water for him once a week. I change the water out usually about 4 times a day so that bacteria doesn't grow. I only have one pigeon though so its a little more practical. If you have several pigeons then it may be easier to buy more concentrated probiotics like mentioned above. I have read in books though and spoke with other pigeon owners that use yogurt and it has worked well for me.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

adamp12 said:


> when know the role of the beneficial bacteria to our pigeon but i heard it is found in yogurt and we can add yogurt to the drinking water the pigeons will get benifit from it ? is it true ?


*Yes you can use Yogut just be sure that you use plain yogut and that the yogut has active live written on the label,about a table spoon per gallon of water*


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

thank you very much guys .it is for sure now


----------

